# Looking for some real info.



## terryl965 (Nov 10, 2007)

I would like to know if anybody has any info. about these style or instructor or association? Just curious, he is opening up a school around me and actually never heard of him or the style, he says he mixes 4 in 1 and to me this makes no sense in the 4 styles.
Thank you in advance.

www.sbjd-ma.com


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 10, 2007)

Never heard of it but that realy dose not mean much.
With claiming a 9th, a 7th, and two 5th degrees in different arts I normaly would question them but he dose name the organisations (systems).
With over 40 years of training he might well have those ranks

the picture on the left of his opening page warns me off I don't know any people who float in the air

maybe I missed it but I don't think I ever saw where the system he claims to teach came from or where he got rank in it


----------



## bydand (Nov 10, 2007)

What makes me wonder is the blank Hapkido 9th dan certificate he has on the web site.   Never seen one without a number, name, or date.  Maybe somebody who has a Hapkido Dan ranking can clear it up.  Could be it is to the left of the writing and not where we would "normally" put such things.  There is Korean writing over there, but might as well be hieroglyphs to me.  Never heard of either him or the art.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey Terry I have never heard of them.  One thing is for sure
though you have more martial arts schools in your area than
you can shake a stick at.


----------



## Jai (Nov 10, 2007)

His kukkiwon dan cert is real. Looks just like mine.


His hapikido cert does not look real. If it is not filled out, it is usually not valid. I emailed the link to our hapkido instructor, he has never herd of this guy, he will ask around, someone else might know him.

Hard to tell for sure if this guy is the real thing or not, I know reaching the upper dans in any art is quite impressive, but he is young to be a 9 dan in anything by my estimate.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 10, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Terry I have never heard of them. One thing is for sure
> though you have more martial arts schools in your area than
> you can shake a stick at.


 

Oh he is no competition, his school is about 1/5 the size of mine. He stopped by and gave me his card and ask me to stop by and see what he trains people in. I thought that was a little strange because he is about eight miles from my school. After looking aver his website one section says 40 years and the other section says 30 years, whatever. Brian you know me always looking but when a GM walks into your school and claims everything and ask you if you want to try his training method, to me that just gave a a red flag, do not know too many GM that would do that.


----------



## Jai (Nov 10, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Brian you know me always looking but when a GM walks into your school and claims everything and ask you if you want to try his training method, to me that just gave a a red flag, do not know too many GM that would do that.




Terry I couldn't name a single one off the top of my head that would do that.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 10, 2007)

Jai said:


> Terry I couldn't name a single one off the top of my head that would do that.


 

I agree, I know many Korean GM's and they do not look for student by walking into somebody elses school.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 10, 2007)

He's legit. Sam Bub Jung Do is a spinoff of the Billy Bob Junk Do fighting system. Go's back thousands of years.


----------



## Jai (Nov 10, 2007)

Qui-Gon with the save. Do you know if his Hapkido cert is legit though? The lack of information on it makes me seriously wonder.


----------



## clfsean (Nov 10, 2007)

He's only 4 short of CMD/OYD...


----------



## bydand (Nov 10, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> He's legit. Sam Bub Jung Do is a spinoff of the Billy Bob Junk Do fighting system. Go's back thousands of years.





Jai said:


> Qui-Gon with the save. Do you know if his Hapkido cert is legit though? The lack of information on it makes me seriously wonder.



Notice the sarcasm dripping off Qui-Gon's post though.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Nov 10, 2007)

So, we've established that his Tae Kwon Do rank is legit, and there's the possiblity of his Hapkido rank being legit. Kung Fu is a general concept, not a single style. That tells me that either the Kung Fu style he trained is considered poo-poo (like the Yellow Bambo guys), or he is makeing it up. I've never even heard of the last style, so who am I to know?

By the way, what does that name mean? Is that just random none-sense?


----------



## Tames D (Nov 10, 2007)

Jai said:


> Qui-Gon with the save. Do you know if his Hapkido cert is legit though? The lack of information on it makes me seriously wonder.


 
I agree his Kukkiwon certificate looks legit. I don't have enough history in Hapkido to know about that certificate. But I'm always skeptical when I see guys like this. Sorry.


----------



## Jai (Nov 10, 2007)

I have never herd of the name. I can't find anything on it either. Maybe I'm not looking in the right places, or it could be a name he came up with to attach to his "Style"


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 10, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> I agree his Kukkiwon certificate looks legit. I don't have enough history in Hapkido to know about that certificate. But I'm always skeptical when I see guys like this. Sorry.


 
Actually I put in his name and birhtdate and nothing came up on the KKW website. But that really does not mean it is not legit.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 10, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Actually I put in his name and birhtdate and nothing came up on the KKW website. But that really does not mean it is not legit.


 
You think it would be listed. Did you punch in the cert number?


----------



## Jai (Nov 10, 2007)

Not always. I'm not listed in the data base either. But you -would- think anything higher then a 5 Dan would be as most TKD styles that use the Kukkiwon system is a masters rank.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 10, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> You think it would be listed. Did you punch in the cert number?


 

Name and Birthdate is what they go by made a call to another gentkeman that got his cert in the same time frame and the numbers are way off to be correct he says.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok I know this is pendantic but you can't be "extremely" unique! or even "quite a bit" unique. You are or are not. 
Liked the hovering bit though, is that mystical or the result of eating too many beans?


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 10, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Ok I know this is pendantic but you can't be "extremely" unique! or even "quite a bit" unique. You are or are not.
> Loked the hovering bit though, is that mystical or the result of eating too many beans?


 

Could be!!!


----------



## Jai (Nov 10, 2007)

maybe hes a GM in bean cooking as well?


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 10, 2007)

Over here in the UK the abbreviation GM is more commonly "genetically modified" as in food that's been messed around with by the scientists. It's something no one wants and is seen as a BAD THING!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 10, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Over here in the UK the abbreviation GM is more commonly "genetically modified" as in food that's been messed around with by the scientists. It's something no one wants and is seen as a BAD THING!


 

Over here it could mean the same thing with all the self promoting individual around.


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 10, 2007)

Anyone ever heard of Bal Mu Do?  No Korean on the cert, and the dates are written differently than Koreans write them - of course, the cert is all in English, so that could be the result - that one throws flags for me though.  Seems weird that a Korean org wouldn't put any Hangul on their cert.

The Hapkido cert is written entirely in Chinese....That seems odd to me.  Of course, I've never seen a REAL Hapkido cert.  I will see one on Monday though, I can check it out.  I do know that Koreans don't use too much Chinese anymore, mainly in academic publications and a few very common ones in newspapers.


----------



## diamondbar1971 (Nov 11, 2007)

if there is anyone on here that would know, it would be "Doc", it seems to me that he has really got it together.....i made some calls to some people that i know and they have never heard of it either,,,,but that dosen't mean that it can't be legit,,,i have come across some of what i thought was off the wall stuff in my 40 years in the arts and it turned out that it was true....if its a blatant lie, then that is something all together different...you come across all sorts of things like this all the time.....i was in a town in North Dakota a year
ago, and i saw a LimaLama ad, and they never heard of Tino Tuiolosega...and 
you can go to a small town in Georgia and they don't know Ed Parker, but they sure do teach Parker Kempo.....this is the kind of things that totally send me over the edge...i don't know about how the rest of you feel about it, but i worked my butt off, as i earned my belts and to let this kind of crud go on is just moronic.


----------



## bydand (Nov 11, 2007)

Actually there are several people on the forum that are very knowledgeable of the arts that are being questioned here.   I don't get the feeling that there is any animosity here at all, just the paperwork and website has raised a couple of questions.  It will be interesting to see how it all comes out in the end.  If you post something on the WWW, you open it up for discussion and examination.   That is what I see going on here, just examining the "evidence" given on the site, given the resources available to the members here.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 11, 2007)

diamondbar1971 said:


> if there is anyone on here that would know, it would be "Doc", it seems to me that he has really got it together.....i made some calls to some people that i know and they have never heard of it either,,,,but that dosen't mean that it can't be legit,,,i have come across some of what i thought was off the wall stuff in my 40 years in the arts and it turned out that it was true....if its a blatant lie, then that is something all together different...you come across all sorts of things like this all the time.....i was in a town in North Dakota a year
> ago, and i saw a LimaLama ad, and they never heard of Tino Tuiolosega...and
> you can go to a small town in Georgia and they don't know Ed Parker, but they sure do teach Parker Kempo.....this is the kind of things that totally send me over the edge...i don't know about how the rest of you feel about it, but i worked my butt off, as i earned my belts and to let this kind of crud go on is just moronic.


 

Sir I'm really not questioning his training but the style, He has come to my school and ask if I would like to train with him, well I'm particular to who I personnally train with so since I dd not know him, I thought i would find out if anybody has any kowledge. In my 45 years of training I have always been able to find out some info. about people before I train with them and that is all I was doing here as well.


----------



## howard (Nov 11, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> The Hapkido cert is written entirely in Chinese....That seems odd to me.  Of course, I've never seen a REAL Hapkido cert.  I will see one on Monday though, I can check it out.  I do know that Koreans don't use too much Chinese anymore, mainly in academic publications and a few very common ones in newspapers.


His name (Yoon Chang Shin, or Yoon Chang Jin - can't quite make out the last part) appears in Korean on the Hapkido certificate.  Some of the hanja reads that the cert is for a 9th dan from the Korea Hapkido Association.

The Hapkido certificate is signed by In Sun Seo.  You can find some very lively discussions about him over on the Hapkido Forum website.

Actually, it's not unusual for hanja (Chinese characters) to appear on Korean MA certificates, especially older or more traditional ones.  Hanja usage is still pretty common in some Korean arts.


----------



## Jai (Nov 11, 2007)

I guess the fail safe way of knowing if he is the real thing or not is to simply go have a look. Something we use to do quite often years ago. When a new school would open a few BB would go for a week or two. Nothing one sided or looking to run the new school down, but it's always nice to know who moved in next door.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 11, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> I would like to know if anybody has any info. about these style or instructor or association? Just curious, he is opening up a school around me and actually never heard of him or the style, he says he mixes 4 in 1 and to me this makes no sense in the 4 styles.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> www.sbjd-ma.com


 
I am kind of short on time and maybe this has already been noted and discussed but it says "traditional martial arts" and then says "5th degree black:  KungFu " 

Sorry, Nope, no such animal in traditional kung fu and what kung fu is he talking about? If it is mentioned on his page I will check it later, like I said I am short of time right now. But saying Kung fu is like saying "5th degree black:  Korean martial arts."


----------



## CuongNhuka (Nov 11, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> I am kind of short on time and maybe this has already been noted and discussed but it says "traditional martial arts" and then says "5th degree black: KungFu "
> 
> Sorry, Nope, no such animal in traditional kung fu and what kung fu is he talking about? If it is mentioned on his page I will check it later, like I said I am short of time right now. But saying Kung fu is like saying "5th degree black: Korean martial arts."


 
I mentioned that, and that I have never heard of Bal Mu Do. But, no one noticed (or cared).


----------



## still learning (Nov 11, 2007)

Hello, One thing nice about "America" anyone can start their own business!

Everyone has the right to start their own martial art schools.  So to say are they "legit"?

Who has that right? ......There is NO regulations or laws....opening a martial art school to teach martial arts!

This is a good example of let the buyers beware? ....These guys have a right to start and own a business!

Time or in a few months/years will show how legit they are!

They are real.....look at your own schools and see how real they are?

Would you like someone calling your school not real?

Opposite of real? ........is false?   

All you have to do? ...is go and watch them run their classes! ....since you have so many years of training? ....you should be able to tell from just one class?

NO else can do that for you........? unless we live nearby too!

SEEING IS BELIEVEING (most times if the eyes is connect to the brain)....

Each system may also train different than yours.....so this may influence your beliefs of REAL or FALSE?

Aloha ( what right do we have to judge another school?)


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 11, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> I mentioned that, and that I have never heard of Bal Mu Do. But, no one noticed (or cared).


 
There, there! I noticed and I care!


----------



## Jai (Nov 11, 2007)

I noticed too but I was umm to tired at the moment to process it?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 11, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> I mentioned that, and that I have never heard of Bal Mu Do. But, no one noticed (or cared).


 
Sorry, I did not have time to look through all of the posts before and I now see that you did talk about this. I would have cared and quoted you had I seen it before. I just chalk it up to the fact that we are not KMA people and they do not take us seriously :uhyeah: and to be honest&#8230; I like it that way :EG:

But now that I have time I will tap away at the computer keys and add my 15 Yuen.

Well on this page are all of &#8220;Grandmaster Yoon&#8217;s&#8221; Certificates
http://www.sambubjungdo.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=28

But you can go to a Chinese Physical Education University and get a certificate in Kung Fu too. It will be a certificate in Contemporary Wushu and Sport Sanshou but it will still be a certificate that will draw a lot of students in the US. But as for being a Master or even Grand Master, nope, not going to happen after 4 years of cotemporary Wushu and Sports Sanshou. You will know a lot of pretty, amazing and acrobatic forms and likely be able to fight in a ring but you won&#8217;t be a master. 

There is a point to all this. His Kung fu rank comes from the Korean Wushu association and that may or may not mean he knows only forms. The term &#8220;Wushu&#8221; in China is pretty general to the Chinese and can cover, performance, Sport, and traditional Chinese martial arts. However saying a &#8220;5th degree blackbelt:  Kungfu (Wushu)&#8221; pretty much is saying to me that it is likely contemporary wushu for preformance only. But I recently came across a deffinition of Korean wushu as a combination of TKD and HKD but to be honest that does not make much sense to me.  

As for the Bal Mu Do the only thing I can find is that it comes from Buddhist Monks in Korea and that really doesn&#8217;t tell me much.


----------



## Jai (Nov 11, 2007)

Not only does it not tell you much, it also doesn't seem to add up. To bad I'm not in the area, I'm honestly curious.


----------



## kroh (Nov 11, 2007)

> *'Sam Bub Jung Do' Training*
> 
> Sam Bub Jung Do is NOT a common martial arts school.  It is unique in that it teaches 4 martial arts styles as 1 from the origin of Traditional Martial Arts (Mu Do).  Traditional Mu Do schools are very hard to find.  Only a small number of individuals in the United States have achieved and are able to demonstrate the broad range of incredible skills and abilities needed to teach a proper line of Traditional Mu Do.



OK... I was mildly amused so i thought I would go to the web site for a peek.  Um.... Kinda insulting.  How is it that this person knows who can teach what in America?  Also, he says that in "Asia," total package fighting arts are called Mu Do.  Is Korea speaking for all of Asia now or is he "selling" to the lamen?

When you go to a web site and all you see running down the page is a list of accomplishments in strange languages... it blows away the lamen who might be looking for Yoda and scares away the lamen who has no clue what all this guk means.  I have friends who are looking into schools for their kids and sometimes for themselves and when they see a laundry list they come back to me armed with a laptop and a blown bulb above their skull.

With all that said... Interested parties should check out the training and see if it is all it claims to be.  The rest of us will shrug our shoulders and go about our own training as we always do.

Fun topic though...
Regards, 
Walt


----------



## CuongNhuka (Nov 11, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> There, there! I noticed and I care!


 
Sure... but, not really the point.



Jai said:


> I noticed too but I was umm to tired at the moment to process it?


 
Yah, I believe that...


----------



## CuongNhuka (Nov 11, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> But I recently came across a deffinition of Korean wushu as a combination of TKD and HKD but to be honest that does not make much sense to me.


 
Just one example of answering a question with a question (or three).

So Kroh, just how insulted are you? Are you insulted enough to make your own list of bizaar accomplishments in some strange (possibly made up) language? Do you want to go attack this guy with your "Leg of 1,000 Jin"? LOL


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 11, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> I mentioned that, and that I have never heard of Bal Mu Do. But, no one noticed (or cared).


 
I noticed and I care, I just do not know anything really about Kung Fu so I had nothing to say, that would help.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 11, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> Sure... but, not really the point.
> quote]
> 
> Well I know when I'm not wanted!
> ...


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 11, 2007)

still learning said:


> Hello, One thing nice about "America" anyone can start their own business!
> 
> Everyone has the right to start their own martial art schools. So to say are they "legit"?
> 
> ...


 

S_L if you would have bother to read my post he stopped by and gave an invitation to me to come by and try it out. I still like to know about people I train with. I guess I'm funny about these things. I tend to believe my own eye's and ears, but he claims some arts or styles that I really know nothing about. I do not go to nieghborhoods without first seeing if that is where I belong and the same goes for other schools.

As far as My own training I never question myself and nobody that truely knows me does either, I have been around the block a few times and believe me I know who is real or is'nt by the time I train with them for five minutes.


----------



## kroh (Nov 11, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> Just one example of answering a question with a question (or three).
> 
> So Kroh, just how insulted are you? Are you insulted enough to make your own list of bizaar accomplishments in some strange (possibly made up) language? Do you want to go attack this guy with your "Leg of 1,000 Jin"? LOL



LOL!  That is awesome... Nope, not that insulted.  Just kind of irked in a "C'mon Dude!" sort of way.  I know that as long as there are martial artist people teaching for the sake of others and taking the time to pass something of quality on, there will be other peoples who will try to pass on something half-concocted with the hope that they will be remembered.

The sad part will be that they will be remembered as "oh that guy..."  I believe the Sopranos said it best... "Fuhgitaboutit!"

Anyway...If these guys were half as warrior as they claim they would come give me a hand so I can get home and go back to being a Kung Fu Hobo."

Thanks for the chuckle CuongNhuka, Appreciate it...
Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 11, 2007)

kroh said:


> LOL! That is awesome... Nope, not that insulted. Just kind of irked in a "C'mon Dude!" sort of way. I know that as long as there are martial artist people teaching for the sake of others and taking the time to pass something of quality on, there will be other peoples who will try to pass on something half-concocted with the hope that they will be remembered.
> 
> The sad part will be that they will be remembered as "oh that guy..." I believe the Sopranos said it best... "Fuhgitaboutit!"
> 
> ...


 
CuongNhuka is one of the good guys 

Krok, we have the one of the battalions of the Mercian Regt heading your way soon, I'm sure they'll let you play with them lol! We have a fair few Redcaps out there too. We play with them too..... they think being uke is an honour we give them specially lol!


----------



## kroh (Nov 11, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> CuongNhuka is one of the good guys
> 
> Kroh, we have the one of the battalions of the Mercian Regt heading your way soon, I'm sure they'll let you play with them lol! We have a fair few Redcaps out there too. We play with them too..... they think being uke is an honour we give them specially lol!



Much Love for our friends brandishing the British Colors.  I believe they are in a different spot than we are but if I see one I will tackle him with your regards!

So has anyone contacted the owner of this unique martial enigma and invited him to inform us about his brand of "Mu Do?"

Best regards, 
Walt


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 11, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> I noticed and I care, I just do not know anything really about Kung Fu so I had nothing to say, that would help.


 
Oh SURE but you didn't notice MY post... Ignoring the CMA guy is that it!!! :tantrum::disgust:..... :uhyeah:

Just kidding


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 11, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Oh SURE but you didn't notice MY post... Ignoring the CMA guy is that it!!! :tantrum::disgust:..... :uhyeah:
> 
> Just kidding


 

Xue I was under the impression you had thicker skin


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 11, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Xue I was under the impression you had thicker skin


 
No not me I'm a big softie... that's why I train Sanda and hit trees :EG:


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 11, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> No not me I'm a big softie... that's why I train Sanda and hit trees :EG:


 
Yea like I believe you a softie.


----------



## howard (Nov 12, 2007)

Back to the topic...

Did anybody have a look at the video on his website (look in the "SBJD" menu)?  The techniques demonstrated appear to have a strong Chinese influence.  Some of the partner drills involving pushing - pulling back and forth, using various types of hand and arm movements, are typical in traditional Hapkido schools.

Some of the techniques in the photo gallery appear in mainstream Hapkido in one form or another.

The "Sam Bup" part of the name of the art refers to "three methods"... which is curious, given that he cites rank in four styles.

I don't see anything obviously fraudulent on his website, other than that questionable photo where he appears to be levitating (???).  In fact, it looks pretty legitimate to me.  Just looks like he's created a hybrid art by combining techniques from the four arts he says he holds rank in.

Terry, have you considered visiting his school to watch an adult class?  Nothing to lose, right?


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 12, 2007)

howard said:


> Back to the topic...
> 
> Did anybody have a look at the video on his website (look in the "SBJD" menu)? The techniques demonstrated appear to have a strong Chinese influence. Some of the partner drills involving pushing - pulling back and forth, using various types of hand and arm movements, are typical in traditional Hapkido schools.
> 
> ...


 

I am planning on seeing him next week when he opens and will let everyone in on what I learn


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 12, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> I am planning on seeing him next week when he opens and will let everyone in on what I learn


 
I am interested in hearing what you think.

I had time to look around today and I found the following

Bulmudo 
http://www.bulmudo.org/
But it is of little help unless you read Korean

A translation form a German wikipedia page so take it for what it is worth

Bulmudo (kor. &#48520;&#47924;&#46020;, often Bool Moo Do "), also Seonmudo (kor. &#49440;&#47924;&#46020;, often Sunmudo or Sonmudo) is a rare, almost unknown Temple martial art from Korea, the Seon (Chan / Zen) Buddhist monks in the Golgulsa - temple and some other temples practiced. Bulmudo is a direct descendant of Shàolín Quánf&#462; from China.  Bul stands for Buddha, Mu Do for military and Mu Do for displacement. 

From here
http://www.experiencefestival.com/a/Korean_martial_arts_-_Styles_of_Korean_martial_arts/id/1557229

Sonmudo/Bulmudo - Korean arts passed down by the Buddhist temples and mostly preserved until today


----------



## CuongNhuka (Nov 12, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> I noticed and I care, I just do not know anything really about Kung Fu so I had nothing to say, that would help.


 
Well, it seemed like no one cared!



Tez3 said:


> Well I know when I'm not wanted!
> 
> I'm going across to the MMA forum to play with the boys! >goes off in huff< LOL!


 
Same thing to you Tez, ohh come back! You konw you love me Tez!


----------



## CuongNhuka (Nov 12, 2007)

kroh said:


> Thanks for the chuckle CuongNhuka, Appreciate it...
> Regards,
> Walt


 
Your welcome Kroh. Got a question for yah, you may have already answered this and I didn't notice (but feel free to answer again), are in Iraq as a soldier, civilian, or contractor?


----------



## searcher (Nov 12, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> He's legit. Sam Bub Jung Do is a spinoff of the Billy Bob Junk Do fighting system. Go's back thousands of years.


 

OMG, I read your post and nearly spit on my computer from laughing so hard.


----------



## yatyas (Jun 15, 2008)

My friends son is in this class and at first I was very skepticle.  Then I went and watched a class last week, he is very, very knowledgeable about his art.  He's very strict and makes it clear that you will EARN your belts and ranks they will not be given.  As far as the rankings for the Kung Fu and the Mu Do that's just a system to keep up with progress.  Either way the guy's been doing it for 40 years and it shows.  I was skepticale also until I saw him blocking punches at his face and chest with his feet!

I'm going again Tuesday to watch the adult class again and get a better understanding.  I'm also looking into Krav Maga, but for me this seems to be a better fit.  I like that he combines Hapkido in with the Kung Fu and the Mu do which is the Shaolin Munk stuff.  He really focuses on all aspects of bringing together mind and body and a focus from what I've seen.  My buddy who is trained in boxing and BJJ is going to take this guy because he's so impressed.  His son has been in it for 6 months now and so he's seen most of the training and likes it a lot!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 15, 2008)

That is great but why does he teach in Korean and wears a Dobook instead of traditional Hapkido or Kung fu. Interesting because everyone we know have left his school for they did not see his teaching to be credible. I personnally do not know him and I see in your profile you are from Dallas, that is a long drive for training since there are alot of great schools in the dallas area. I hope your training goes well and keep us posted on the outcome. Best of luck and remember to kick and punch.


P.S. can I ask one question how does he block a punch to the face with a kick since the guy punching would be really to close for him to get the kick off except it was a demo and pre arranged.


----------



## Laurentkd (Jun 16, 2008)

I am in no way an expert on Hapkido certificates, but the "logo" in the center of the certificate is that of the World Kido Federation, but it says it is from the Korea Hapkido Federation.  The Korea Hapkido Federation is actually a group who broke off from the World Kido Federation, so it seems strange that a certificate would have both federations represented.


----------



## rmclain (Jun 17, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> That is great but why does he teach in Korean and wears a Dobook instead of traditional Hapkido or Kung fu. Interesting because everyone we know have left his school for they did not see his teaching to be credible. I personnally do not know him and I see in your profile you are from Dallas, that is a long drive for training since there are alot of great schools in the dallas area. I hope your training goes well and keep us posted on the outcome. Best of luck and remember to kick and punch.
> 
> 
> P.S. can I ask one question how does he block a punch to the face with a kick since the guy punching would be really to close for him to get the kick off except it was a demo and pre arranged.


 
Did you ever go and visit his dojang to se the training?

R. McLain


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 17, 2008)

rmclain said:


> Did you ever go and visit his dojang to se the training?
> 
> R. McLain


 
Yes I did it was all Kung fu base with some Hapkido thrown in, do you know him and can shed some light on him.


----------



## rmclain (Jun 17, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Yes I did it was all Kung fu base with some Hapkido thrown in, do you know him and can shed some light on him.


 
No, I've never heard of him until this thread was started.

R. McLain


----------



## SBJD (Aug 6, 2008)

Greetings everyone. My name is Allen, I have been taking Sam Bub Jung Do for about 8 months (no previous martial arts experience). I would be happy to try to answer (or ask for an answer) any questions everyone might have. I know Grandmaster Yoon's history somewhat and usually see him every day so I can ask him directly. 

A couple things...

The picture where he is in the air; he is not levitating, this is actually him jumping, at the top of the jump this is the position he was in. I thought it was to show him levitating at first also... needless to say I just had to ask lol.

The art itself is a mix of everything he has learned and isn't. I haven't taken martial arts before so don't flame me to hard for trying to explain it. He learned many martial arts and many weapons. Saw some flaws in each and decided to come up with something that anyone could use against anyone else regardless of size, strength etc. Sort of a you get one chance to save yourself, your family, etc., so it needs to count, and you need to expend the least amount of energy doing it.

Sam Bub Jung Do stands for, Body, Mind, Spirit, and through practice.

Any questions on locations, teachers, etc please let me know. He speaks decent English but not real good lol so sometimes it isn't always what he is trying to get across.

It's interesting that Grandmaster himself would come to another gym to invite you to his, that seems like something he would be against. Not saying he didn't just very curious to me, was it Tom or Travis that invited or actually Grandmaster himself, thanks.

Anyway, take care guys. Hopefully I can learn more in the process of answering any questions.


----------



## shihansmurf (Aug 6, 2008)

I gotta agree on the whole GM coming to you're school to invite you down being odd. I would be a bit suspicious of his motives. On the one hand he could just be trying to make contacts in the area, on the other hand he could be scouting your school to try to recruit you students. Just a bit strange, IME.

Mark


Xue Sheng- Thanks for the link to the Balmudo information. I had never heard of it before and to be fair all I could think of was the bad guy biker in Grease.


----------



## chinto (Aug 7, 2008)

no clue sorry.. but I agree with the statement that any one who has a picture of them floating in mid air like that is questionable.


----------

